# Renata 387S Battery



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see this battery is now marked as "Obsolete" on the Cousins we site. :sadwalk:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I see this battery is now marked as "Obsolete" on the Cousins we site. :sadwalk:


What does it fit paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I see this battery is now marked as "Obsolete" on the Cousins we site. :sadwalk:
> ...


It's a very useful battery because of it's plastic collar. It's essentially a 394 + collar. It is used in 214 Accutrons but is also a good battery to use in Hamilton 500 and 500A...and can also be used in Hamilton 505 although a 301 also fits these.

Once bought, you keep the collar and use a 394 each time it runs out. I expect 301 and 303 will be next to go...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is still some on Amazon, singly, packs of 25 and packs of 100, perhaps get some whilst you can........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> There is still some on Amazon, singly, packs of 25 and packs of 100, perhaps get some whilst you can........


Packs of 100 might be a bit excessive h34r:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't panic

Here are equivalents 214, 367, 387, 387s, 400N, 502, D325, D387, MR41, RM400R, RW51, T400N, V387, V400PX

Also have a look here, PARDON???????? Hearing aid battery

http://shopping.microbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2219/.f


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Haggis said:


> Don't panic
> 
> Here are equivalents 214, 367, 387, 387s, 400N, 502, D325, D387, MR41, RM400R, RW51, T400N, V387, V400PX


I'm not panicking ... but it is a sign of things to come....and where did you get that equivalents list :thumbsdown:?

367 hasn't been listed for years as far as I can tell

387 is the original 1.35v mercury battery that the 387S (S for silver oxide) replaced in the 1980s

RW51 is the same as the 387

214 ???


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

tons of these on eBay.com with the Energizer brand.

I doubt that the US will drop these cells as there are still plenty of Accutrons over there.

Europe never had that many Accutrons so the Swiss Renata probably decided to get rid of something that doesn't sell anymore.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

azimuth_pl said:


> I doubt that the US will drop these cells as there are still plenty of Accutrons over there.


In the grand scheme of things, the number of cells sold to Accutron owners must be tiny...and surely not enough for a large volume battery manufacturer to be seriously interested in.

The only reason I posted this topic is because a few months ago I bought 4 or 5 Renata 387S from Cousins; but this company has now decided it is not worth their while.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

if Cousins in the UK is stopping sales it only means that the US will do the same but in a few years time.

IMO the US-Europe Accutron ratio is about 90%-10% so there will still be a vast demand overseas and you also have to add the Hamilton Electric owners on top of that demand.

however God only knows if it will be possible to buy any watch battery in 100 years


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

azimuth_pl said:


> God only knows if it will be possible to buy any watch battery in 100 years


Well let's hope we don't all have to buy our Accutron batteries from this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260717054831

:jawdrop:


----------

